

Why Minimalist Web Design Is Dead - rabidpookey
http://getspace.org/minimalist-web-design/

======
rohitkumar
Bottom line: too many sites try to have too many features - they should focus
on having one prime functionality. It's like writing a paper - it has to have
a thesis that is clear.

I would disagree that minimalism is dying. In fact, minimalism is key these
days. Users are now bombarded with too many apps and websites. A minimalist
app with a clear thesis (what does it do) is essential. People have to
understand what your site DOES in 1 minute or less.

